# Where are ya'll



## elkhartjim (May 5, 2008)

Where's DL, Rod, Nash, Bro Dave, Hollis and all those that are traveling...rving
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Haven't even had a comment from Ken or Tex. I pray DL didn't fal off the roof or Rod give out on waxing .


----------



## utmtman (May 5, 2008)

Re: Where are ya'll

Well Hollis stopped into Petrified Forest National Park today with he DW and said howdy howdy.  Said he was headed west from here.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2008)

Re: Where are ya'll

well as of now ,, i'm almost done waxing ,, i think that by tomorrow i'll have it done ,, bussiness has been slow ,, so i have time to work on my own stuff ,, but i got 3 jobs tomoroww to do ,, pitty stuff ,, but it's work ,, as for GTS ,, i typed to him tonight on Skype ,, an for Bro dave ,, have not heard back form them ,, so there  :dead:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## elkhartjim (May 5, 2008)

Re: Where are ya'll

Two down...some to go.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2008)

Re: Where are ya'll

well u know tex is out finding more oil ,, and nash is still traveling,, and traveling ,, Hollis is also out on the road ,, DL is digging outta a snow storm ,, and i'm waiting to go,,, 1 and 3/4 weeks to go ,, and then beach bound for 2 weeks ,,,    :bleh:    :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (May 6, 2008)

Re: Where are ya'll

Yard work!  Gotta get it done when it's dry.  Yesterday it rained all day after 3 weeks without rain.  Now I'm all full of ... mud!

Waiting for my next trip!  A little maintenance here and there.


----------



## utmtman (May 6, 2008)

Re: Where are ya'll

Its that time of year Tex.     Better start getting them veggies seeds in.  lol    Another 8 or 9 days and I will be on the road again my ownself heading for Washington.  I cant wait to roll again.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (May 6, 2008)

Re: Where are ya'll

I have been too busy during the day and too tired at night.  Sorry


----------



## DL Rupper (May 9, 2008)

Re: Where are ya'll

Finally made Cody, WY.  NO wifi at campground.  It's out of whack.  Had to finally go to the library to get on-line.  Probably won't be on the forum much unless they get the wifi fixed.


----------



## Kirk (May 9, 2008)

Re: Where are ya'll

DL, are you work-camping there?  We move over to the COE park on Lake Lavon, Texas on May 15 for a couple of months.

Hey, Clodhopper! Why don't you hook up and come on up to the north end of the state and spend a few days on the lake with us?


----------



## H2H1 (May 9, 2008)

Re: Where are ya'll

hello Jim, we been on the forum for the last few nights. We have also been exploring all that Az has to offer. went to Sedona today just to look around and going back for a longer stay this Sunday. we will be leaving here this up coming Tuesday heading back to Georgia. we are planning taking to lower side of Texas all the way around the Gulf to Biloxi


----------



## elkhartjim (May 10, 2008)

Re: Where are ya'll

Hollis...if it works out for you try to spend a few days in the Texas hill country.  There are some great places to stay in Kerville which is in the heart of hill country.  Check out Guadeloupe RV resort at www.guadaluperiverrvresort.com/, nice place and there's a coupon if you stay two nights...third night is free.   Did you go to Tortilla Flats in AZ?  Check it out.


----------



## Shadow (May 12, 2008)

Re: Where are ya'll

Finally got to spend the weekend in our 5th wheel. Got it back from the shop Saturday and went straight to Matagorda for the weekend. Will spend this week packing it and  getting ready for our two week vacation. Tex mapped us out a trip. And hope 730 still takes service calls from MB!!

     Hollis, when on I10 before Houston (Sealy, Brookshire area) slow down and wave so we can say we seen Ya. :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper (May 12, 2008)

Re: Where are ya'll

Hey hollis, check out Jerome, AZ.  It's not far from Sedona.  It's an old mining town perched on the side of a mountain.  Fun place to visit..

Kirk, I'm just visiting Cody, WY.  It seems with the price of fuel we need to stay longer.  1 month instead of 1 week.  We will move a lot in Jun and then are heading to Washington for 1 month on the Pacific Ocean.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2008)

Re: Where are ya'll

well shadow ,, i WON"T know a damn thing about rv's while i'm @ MB ,, but my tech is still on call ,, so maybe he might  :laugh:     ,, bty he owes me one ,, i took a call for him this weekend ,, and on a sunday ,, while he was out camping for the weekend ,, so i figure all is fair    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:


----------



## Steve H (May 12, 2008)

Re: Where are ya'll





> DL Rupper - 5/12/2008 8:09 AM We will move a lot in Jun and then are heading to Washington for 1 month on the Pacific Ocean.



Where in Washington? Maybe we can cruise by and say hello! Anyway...enjoy your stay!


----------



## LEN (May 12, 2008)

Re: Where are ya'll

Ya!  Where in Washington? I'm sitting in Olympia.

Len


----------



## DL Rupper (May 13, 2008)

Re: Where are ya'll

Hey Steve and Len, hopefully the Long Beach area.


----------



## Steve H (May 13, 2008)

Re: Where are ya'll





> DL Rupper - 5/12/2008 9:24 PM Hey Steve and Len, hopefully the Long Beach area.



Not sure if you are a "veteran" Washington camper or not. Anyway, lots of nice places to stay. Cape Disappointment is a nice state park on the coast. If you decide to drive up north, Port Townsend is a fun little town next to Fort Wordenstate park. The DosOkies BBQ restaurant in Port Townsend gets rave reviews! I am partial to Khu Larb, a Thai restaurant on Adams Street.

Hope you get good weather...seems like we haven't seen the sun since last August. Been unusually cold here!

Happy Camping!


----------



## DL Rupper (May 13, 2008)

Re: Where are ya'll

Hey Steve, Thanks for the info.  We have visited Port Townsend and took the Ferry to Victoria.  

We have camped at Pacific Beach (Navy), McCord AFB, Ft Lewis, Anacortes, Hoodsport and West Port.  They were all great except West Port (too fishy).  We like the cool summer temps in Wash/Oregon.

Hope your weather gets better.  It's been too cold here in Cody.


----------



## utmtman (May 13, 2008)

Re: Where are ya'll

Hey DL, Len and Steve we can have a real get together.   LOL   I am pulling our of here tomorrow morning and heading to Washington.   I will be working as a volunteer at North Cascade National Park from Memorial Day to Labor Day.  Plan on touring Olympic, Mt Raineer, Leavenworth, and half a dozen other places on my days off.


----------



## DL Rupper (May 14, 2008)

Re: Where are ya'll

Sounds good.  Washington has great sights to see.  It's nice and cool down by the Ocean in the summer.


----------



## LEN (May 14, 2008)

Re: Where are ya'll

We leave the 22nd from Oly to Banff for a wee in a condo and will be going over the North Cascade hyway and spending a night in Winthrop then on to the Park. See if you can get three days to do the Olympic park that gives enough time to get around the whole thing and see most. There is a lot more to see than just the park.

LEN


----------



## Steve H (May 14, 2008)

Re: Where are ya'll



LEN...if you haven't been to Banff or over the North Cascades, you are in for a beautiful trip! Lake Louise is pretty awesome. In Winthrop I have stayed at the state park and at SilverlineResort. State park was nice but very hectic. Silverline was a nice park albeit a little pricey. They have a nice dock on the lake...saw guys pulling out some mighty fine trout! I would recommend having reservations at either place. There are several parks on the west side...Steelhead Park and Razer Park in Rockport, Concrete KOA etc.

Depending on where you cross the border, you might pass right through our little burgh!

Have a great trip!


----------



## LEN (May 14, 2008)

Re: Where are ya'll

In another life I was state surveyor and traveled and did the high order surveys on all of Wa so I think I have been on all of Wa hiways. And you are right the north cascades hiway is really beutiful. The wife wants to spend a day in Winthrop on our way to the condo. Rivers Bend RV camp ground is where we stay in Twisp when in that area nice clean long pull throughs and the river.  I have been to Banff before but it has been many moons ago. Crossing the border on the way back will be through Lynden and an over night in Bellingham.

LEN


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (May 17, 2008)

Re: Where are ya'll

I had to go pick up a trailer from Sunny Brook in Indiana.  I left Thursday afternoon.  When I passed an RV dealer in West VA, I wished I had taken my camera.  That guy had an All American Sport (made by Forest River) completly covered with a great BIG blue tarp.  Of course it was raining, so enough said.


----------



## DL Rupper (May 17, 2008)

Re: Where are ya'll

Afraid to comment.  The forum police might jump me.   :dead:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (May 17, 2008)

Re: Where are ya'll

Like I said, wish I had a camera so I could post a proving picture.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2008)

Re: Where are ya'll

ok i believe u Ken ,, but i also will not post on u'r post ,, as DL said    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## elkhartjim (May 17, 2008)

Re: Where are ya'll

This is great... pat me on the back.  I started this thread May2nd. just to find out about our friends , where they are and its been great.  Let's keep it up and Im never going to comment on fr.....she's still around.


----------



## elkhartjim (May 17, 2008)

Re: Where are ya'll

Rod.......when are you leaving so we don't have to put up with you for a while?


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2008)

Re: Where are ya'll

I'll be outa u'r alls hair monday night ,, but beware ,, i have already paid for wifi for the 2wks ,, and in advance ,, so there JIM  :dead:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:  :evil:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (May 17, 2008)

Re: Where are ya'll

Playing it safe Jim?

Thanks for the warning Rod.


----------



## Shadow (May 18, 2008)

Re: Where are ya'll

DL with no comment    Them forum police must be brutal. 
Will be headed out the door this morning to start our vacation. Going to get a taste of what retirement will be like  . Now if the ole Ford will just start....


----------



## H2H1 (May 18, 2008)

Re: Where are ya'll

We are back home now from our trip thru Al, MS, LA, NM, TX ,AZ. put over 4K miles on the MH and 2k worth of gas which is getting higher everyday it's seem .We also  had no problems. As for as the weather goes it was very windy in AZ and TX. We had 9-10 " of snow when we left AZ. I loved all the states and everyone we met was very nice .We stayed in Gulf Port La. the last night of the trip and went to the casino and of course I lost, but my brother won about 3k so his trip was paid for. We are now planning our next trip out next month to Destin Fla, we will be there for a week enjoying the warmer weather and the kids and grand kids. We are just having a blast now :laugh:  :laugh:  :bleh:  :bleh:


----------



## DL Rupper (May 18, 2008)

Re: Where are ya'll

Hey Butch, have a great trip.  If the Ford will start. :laugh: 

Hollis, glad you had a great trip without any problems.  
I hear you on the high gas.  Diesel in Cody,WY is $4.40/gal.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (May 18, 2008)

Re: Where are ya'll

Diesel just hit 4.39 here.  

I heard on my trip the other night that there is a "freeze" on gas prices between Memorial Day and Labor Day.  Has anyone else heard this?


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2008)

Re: Where are ya'll

if so ,, DAMN ,, i already filled up the MH ,,,,    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper (May 18, 2008)

Re: Where are ya'll

Big No.  Don't count on it.  It would only happen with the other party in power.  The last time they froze gas prices we had super shortages and long lines at the pump because of the freeze.  The bad guys name was Peanut Farmer.
We need to open up our off shores for drilling and oh by the way maybe Alaska.  The engine to our economy is oil.  We can't survive if they keep saying NO to new refineries, oil wells, nuclear power plants, and liquidfication of coal. What do they propose:  Pie in the sky and nothing else.  Alternatives?  We don't have anything that runs on alternatives.  Try baking a cake with alternatives or turn on your house lights with alternatives.  Wind power?  Not in Ted Kennedy's back yard.  Ethanol sure isn't the answer unless you like high FOOD prices.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2008)

Re: Where are ya'll

hey i forgot to tell u this ,, Walmart now has a fuel center ,, it's called Murphys ,, and yesterday ,, on their Grand opening ,, here,, they has gas @ $2.58 ,, yup that's right ,, but it was for about 4 hr's then went back to 3.49 ,, no discount on deisel though  :disapprove:


----------



## DL Rupper (May 18, 2008)

Re: Where are ya'll

Of course not on the diesel, They heard I was comin and they didn't want me getting high on their diesel smoke.  Boy that was a stretch. :clown:


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2008)

Re: Where are ya'll

DL ,, now would they do that    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Steve H (May 18, 2008)

Re: Where are ya'll





> Grandview Trailer Sa - 5/18/2008 1:40 PM Diesel just hit 4.39 here. QUOTE]
> 
> Back up to $4.55 here! Heard nothing about a freeze on prices.


----------



## H2H1 (May 18, 2008)

Re: Where are ya'll

I go along with DL it would create more of a problem than helping out. beside it would be only a quick fix it was done. When I started out 2 weeks ago I paid $3.45 pg. my last fill up it was $3.61 in Ala. But of course Texas was fair on there gas as I had to fill up several times to get out of the state going and coming.


----------



## elkhartjim (May 18, 2008)

Re: Where are ya'll

Thanks for tradin with us Texans....we be beholding to yew.  I'm leaving in the morning for Jackson, MS...meeting the DW...shes coming from Birmingham.  We gona talk a little waltz down the Natchez Trace.   Hey DL...was I 10 pretty good around Texa/La line?  Seems as though I heard about alot of road construction, please let me know.  Bought diesel from the distributor yesterday....$4.11, he said it would be going up again on Monday.


----------



## H2H1 (May 18, 2008)

Re: Where are ya'll

Hey Jim I 10 was under construction and was sorry at best for traveling on. Also some Texans was very rude to MH drivers would not share the road, but over all we like your state.


----------



## DL Rupper (May 19, 2008)

Re: Where are ya'll

Hey Jim I was up north on I-80.  Sorry.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (May 19, 2008)

Re: Where are ya'll

Now, Jim, you know I-10 is ALWAYS under construction somewhere.

Hollis, I'm sorry you had a little 'action' with those little cars on I-10, but they're not ALL from Texas, ya know.  :laugh: 

Your trip sure seemed short to me. Did it go too fast for you? (Is that a dumb question, or what?  :clown: )


----------



## elkhartjim (May 19, 2008)

Re: Where are ya'll

Of course Tex, kinda like the Gulf Freeway in Houston and now like the Katy will be.  Ifin we ever get all our roads finished, we're gona have the best hwy system in the world...already tops most of those heading east when we go to Birmingham.  Not naming names.
Hollis...how big is that Southwind?  and you let some litle red neck in a jacked up truck bully you....you do have to watch those little ole ladies on the way to garage sales though cause most of those just can't see...no matter how big you are.  Glad you enjoyed our great state in spite................


----------



## utmtman (May 19, 2008)

Re: Where are ya'll

Hey Hollis glad to hear you made it home unscathed.  LOL   I know you had a great trip.  I pulled out of arizona the day after the snowstorm hit ya.   I was wondering if that made yer day or not.  LOL    We are now in Montana and there is snow on all the mountains.   The Cascades in Washington are on avalanche alert.  Oh fun so we are  staying here for a couple of days to let that pass before we head for the snows of the cascades.  Going to go check out the city of Butte today, supposed to be a lot of great things to see and do.   Also gonna check out Phillipsburg, Anaconda, and Deer Lodge today or tomorrow.
Hey Rod you have a great trip and a fun time.
Jim you also have a great time and a fun trip.
Ken, heard nothing about a price freeze.


----------



## H2H1 (May 19, 2008)

Re: Where are ya'll

yes I agree it was somewhat short,(2 WEEKS) but that what we planned for. We set out to see certain things and we did. I think it was for the sight seeing of each state the we enjoyed the most. :laugh:  :laugh: 

Jim my MH is 36' but I don't take any chances with anyone when it comes to my MH :laugh: .My brother got mad at me because I would not let him drive for a long time.   :laugh:  :laugh: . I am very picky aren't I. :evil:


----------



## DARLING (May 19, 2008)

Re: Where are ya'll

No way :laugh:  Just  Cautious.

Still waiting for our a/c.  "THEY SAY" it is on the truck but Honey  say more like a slow boat from China :laugh:  :laugh: 

Darlin


----------



## raskal (May 25, 2008)

RE: Where are ya'll

We're sitting out Memorial Day north of Milwaukee ... visiting with family and just chilling out after wintering in Florida.  

Early June we head through Minnesota and back out to Rapid City and the Black Hills for our summer spot and in September start down to Arizona for winter again.

As DL said, with the diesel prices, we're staying longer ... even thinking of doing some work camping if the magazines don't pick up enough of our work.


----------



## DL Rupper (May 25, 2008)

Re: Where are ya'll

raskal, chilling sounds good.  However, it has literally been chilly here in Cody, Wy.  Give Jazz a pat.


----------



## raskal (May 25, 2008)

Re: Where are ya'll

Chilly here too DL!  Gone through thirty pound LP this last week already ... seems we've been chasing Spring Time north from Florida and have not found it yet!

Hope by the time we get to Rapid, Jack Frost has been put to bed!

Semper Fi to you as well DL ... B 1/5 here with two "kids" ( a daughter and son-in-law) still serving as Corpsmen, each with four tours.


----------



## DL Rupper (May 25, 2008)

Re: Where are ya'll

Hey raskal, A 1/5, A 1/9 and 1st Recon Battalion.  

I thank your daughter and son-in-law for their service.  Four tours is putting it on the line.  It's great that our younger generations are rising to the challenge.

Both my sons have over 20 years in the Air Natl Guard.  Well my younger boy retired at 20 and since they paid for his MBA he went to work as a DoD Air Force Systems Program Manager at Wright- Patt AFB.  The oldest is a Bird Colonel in Air Force Combat Communications.  

Take care and happy warm camping.


----------

